# Viper 5301



## goncrazy99518 (Jan 7, 2011)

Trying to figure out how to use the multi car function. My wife and I have one installed in each of our vehicles, don't want to share remotes with her.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

hold down the ** button on the side to switch between car 1 and car 2


----------

